# Double donation or Embryo Adoption?



## Minimac (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi, 

we've finally decided that we our journey with my eggs is over after some very poor quality embryos. Unfortunately due to my husband's Kleinfelters, we have had to use donor sperm throughout. My question is should we move to Embryo adoption or double donation. It seems that embryo adoption is cheaper, but if the embryos have come from other couples who need fertility treatment, does that mean that the chances of success  are a lot lower?  

After 6  failed  ( 5 self financed, 1 NHS) treatments and only 1 BFP which ended in m/c I am  desperate to find something that works as our finances are taking a pounding.  I know there are no guarantees on this journey, but I'm looking for something that has a high success rate!

Thanks

L


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

It depends on the clinic. For instance at Gennet in Prague where I went the frozen embryos are made for donation, they are not leftover from other folks' fertility cycles. So chances are also better for success....


----------



## Minimac (Jun 16, 2014)

Thank you.  Does that mean that the adopted embryos were leftovers from DD cycles then? Is it more difficult to find a match with adopted embryos?


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

Again, depends on the clinic. Where I went, the DD FET cycles use embryos that are made specifically for that, they are not leftover. If you do a fresh DD cycle (or even just donor eggs), all the resulting embryos are for you.

Fresh has a higher success rate but if the only issue is egg quality, frozen is easier (don't have to synchronize your cycle with somebody else) & much cheaper.


----------



## Minimac (Jun 16, 2014)

Aah. Just deciding if we should do a refunding programme. I had thought that moving on to De would be the answer but from reading the boards here, it's clear its not magic and can still take multiple attempts.

Aah decisions decision!!


----------



## Minimac (Jun 16, 2014)

Also, I saw you got your miracle BFp after immunes with Dr Gorgy. Would you recommend getting tested before starting the journey. It's s lot of cash but I wonder if it's worthwhile doing to maximise my chances?


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

loobylou23 said:


> Aah. Just deciding if we should do a refunding programme. I had thought that moving on to De would be the answer but from reading the boards here, it's clear its not magic and can still take multiple attempts.


That's why we went for frozen rather than fresh, so much cheaper....

I am unsure what to say about whether you should do immune testing. If you did 5 transfers with topnotch embryos & it didn't work, I'd look into why. But if the failures could be down to egg quality, I'd vote for going direct to donor.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Minimac (Jun 16, 2014)

Thank you! That's been incredibly helpful! It really is a minefield. Just looking at costs for frozen embryo adoption is so much cheaper! Gives us so many more opportunities.  I've dropped them an email  to get some more information.

Thank you so much for all your advice and sorry for all of the questions. This is all totally new to me!


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,

in the uk embryo adoption is left over embryos from couples who have finished treatment.

abroad generally a lot of clinics run backup donors in case there is a problem with the main donor. They will also keep donors by stimming them at a time that suits the donor,  esp if they have a possible recipient in mind. This is part of the reason there are such short waiting lists.

If those clinics don't organise a recipient in time, or the main donor responds well, the eggs produced are often fertilised with donor sperm to creat embryos available for adoption. Other clinics freeze the eggs for future use as a backup.

so it depends in part if you want to do treatment here or abroad. 

Generally you get 2 or 3 blasts with embryo adoption. With a fresn double donor cycle you generally get more, and a fresh transfer which often has better success rates. However, I am 36w pregnant with an icebaby as I cycled at a clinic that specialises in freeze all cycles. As they do it all the time their success rates are actually better for fet than fresh.

double donor you get more choice over donors and can pick egg and sperm donors who you feel match you and dh. And if you have treatment abroad you can send photos of yourself and dh to enable a good match. This can still be done with embryo adoption but you, I think, get a slightly less taylored service as they are generally working with embryos already created. 

Good luck deciding what you want.


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Loobylou there is a lady desperate to give her 2 x DD frozen embryos a chance with another couple as they have already completed their family (twins) and embryos will sadly shortly have to be destroyed otherwise   have a look on the board she has lots of info regarding herself and DH


----------



## Minimac (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks Blondie. I'm having conversations with her!


----------



## tillyturner (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi Loobylou23

I hope you dont mind me joining the chat.

I just wanted to reiterate what mierran said  it you use embryo adoption through a clinic that specialises in egg donation, double donation or embryo adoption the embryos do not come fromm couples that have fertility issues already , they come from screened donors so the success rate is much higher as are the chances of having a healthy baby that does not carry fertility problems later in life excluded.

I am currently having treatment at AVA Peter in St petersburg (they have a coordinator in the Uk and arrange pre treatment so made life much easier!) I initially looked into embryo adoption but settled on fresh egg donation as I could choose my own donor and also guaranteed a min of 10 eggs (usually their collections are 15-17 eggs as their donors are under the age of 30 and have children of their own - I liked that fact too as it meant their donor understand what they are doing and why, they also only get the same amount financially as in the Uk so not like America where it is profitable for egg donors) more eggs mean more more chance in the future with frozen embryo cycles which is what I want as a backup.

If you want any more information or have any questions please feel free to ask me  

wishing you the best of luck in your future treatment 

hugs Tillyxx


----------



## tillyturner (Nov 10, 2014)

P.s on the point of immunes I am having treatment with them for this (pregnisalone support before transfer) they also do PGS which I am not having, but seems good if you have recurrent issues or want to increase the chances of transferring a viable embryo xxxx


----------

